
Using Wraith for Visual Regression Testing - gmays
https://pantheon.io/docs/guides/visual-diff-with-wraith/
======
dblooman
I remember when we open sourced Wraith, we came up with the name about an hour
before we made it public. It's nice to know people are still using it, the
space is a lot more crowded now than it was 3 years ago.

~~~
spdustin
It's been really handy for some of our needs. I only wish it had an option to
save either the DOM or the source content for each capture, too, just in case
it's an upstream asset that changes the display properties of the site. Other
than that, it's been a really part of several of our workflows!

